# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الشباب والبحرين

## بشارة خير

*ي نهاية كل اسبوع يشد الشباب الرحال للبحرين فنجد الازدحام الشديد على الجسر مما يجعلنا نسأل انفسنا لماذا كل هذه الجموع تذهب للبحرين مالذي يوجد في البحرين ولايوجد عندنا تجعل هذه الجموع تتحمل الحر والازدحام والوقوف المتكرر عن نقاط التفتيش ودفع رسوم دخول الجسر والاكثر من هذا الخصام مع العائلة والزوجه بسبب البحرين .
البحرين اصبحت السبب الرئسيي لرفض الكثير من العوائل للشاب الذي يذهب اسبوعيا للبحرين و كذلك اصبحت من اكثر اسباب الطلاق والتفكك الاسري , لو قمنا بسؤال هؤلاء الشباب لماذا تذهب اسبوعيا للبحرين لوجدنا اجابتهم بالشكل الاتي
1_ اذهب للسينما لمشاهدة احدث الافلام النازلة بالسوق  لانه لاتوجد عندنا سينما 
2_ اتمشى في المجمعات واتفرج على الناس الا من كل نوع  وصنف واجلس في المقاهي المنتشرة بالمجمعات  واشرب كطفي مع العائلة بكل حرية  
3_ اتسوق  في سوق البحرين واشتري متاي وحلوى ومكسرات 
4_ ابغا اغير جو واحس بالحرية  والتحرر
لاني زهقت من البلد والكبت الا فيها 
5_ اشعر كاني مسافر   عندما اقف عند نقاط التفتيش 
6ـ  ادرس في البحرين 
 7ـ اعمل في البحرين 
 8ـ ازور اهلي الا في البحرين 
 ترى من اي صنف انت ايها الشاب ولماذا تذهب اسبوعيا للبحرين ولوعلى قص رقبتك كم يقولون..*

----------


## ابوعليان

لكن هذولين الشباب ماتشوفهم في جميع الأماكن


المدكورة الا من رحم ربي ولو شفتهم بمجمع دقايق 

ويختفوا وين ايروحو هنا التساؤل يكمن ولا توجد اجابة

شكرا على الموضوع 

وننتضر  المشاركين 

لي عودة

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

من وجهه نظري فإن معظم الشباب هدفهم عند الذهاب للبحرين هدف غير اخلاقي وهدف يتعارض مع تعاليم ديننا الأسلامي 
ولكن لكل قاعدة شواذ وقد يذهب البعض لأغراض آخرى وأن قل عددهم 

دمتم بحفظ الباري 
موضوع جميل

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إلا أعرفه من شبابنا إلا يروحو طبعا في العيد فقط 
للسينما 
وللتسوق

----------


## علي pt

أتوقع الأكثرية تروح للبحرين بهدف السينما والتنزه وتغيير الجو ..

بالنسبة لي روحاتي قليلة جدا
ولامرة دخلت مجمع ولا سينما

آخر مرة كانت مع الأهل
محنا قايلين للعلاج ~ بل لإستشارة طبية
وصلنا قبيل الظهر وخرجنا بعد المغرب ..

بصراحة لا أخفي اني ابغى أطلع أي مكان حتى لو البحرين ~ لكن لما أروح البحرين يضيق صدري

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 




 في الي يجي عندنا فعلا لتغير جو بس وتشوفهم يروحون سينما ومنتزهات واسواق 

ويتمشون في المجمعات وعلى البحر 

وفي الي يحضر معارض الكتاب والخريف مثلا واجد اشوف سعوديين هناك  اذا اروح وخاصة ان تتوفر كتب شيعية بكثرة وتكون غير متوفرة بكل مكان 

فتعتبر فرصة لهم ما يفوتونها 



وفي الي يجي بصراحه حق البنات 


يتعرف على البنت عن طريق النت ( معظمهم يتعرفو على بعض بهطريقة )

ويتفق معاها انهم يطلعون مع بعض 

وبرغم من اني بحرينية بس كلمة حق تنقال 

اول شي لا اعمم عشان ما يفهمني البعض غلط 

لكن في نسبة كبيرة من البنات عندنا ماخذينها شطارة انهم يتعرفون على الشباب الخليجي وهو يدفع وهي تطلع معاه 

من مطعم لمطعم ومن سينما الى مجمع والله العالم ويش يصير بعدها 

وفي وووووووووواجد يجون  للمراقص والفنادق وتحصلهم مطيحين بشارع المعارض يعني هدفهم الاول والاخير الحرااام والشرب 




وكلمة ولحد يفهمني غلط


ترى كل انسان يكون سفير لبلده ونسبة كبيرة من الرجال وقلت رجال لان الي نشوفهم مخلوطين شباب ورجال كبار ومتزوجين بعد 

ويجون بس للبنات والتفلت 


وحنا البحرينين نسبة كبيرة منا ماخذين فكرة ان السعوديين ما يجون الا  للبنات 




واتمنى ان محد يزعل مني 

بس نقلت لكم الي اشوفه والي ينقال

----------


## نور الهدى

وبعد عشان ما اظلمكم 

اعترف ان الانفتاح في البحرين انأخذ بطريقة سلبية 

والحرية الزائدة والثقة العمياء الي تنعطى للبنت عندنا 


وراء زيادة هذه الظاهرة 


والله يستر علينا وعلى الجميع

----------


## علي pt

أختي نور الهدى كلامك عين الصواب ،،
وكلام الحق ماينزعل منه ..

بس إللي كنت أتوقعه في بالي
شباب السعودية اللي يروحوا للبلاوي أكثرهم الغجر
ما أقول شباب القطيف سلام الله عليهم
لاكن كنت أتوقع قلة
كما لم أكن أتوقع إن اللي يواعدوهم بحرينيات ~ كنت أتوقع أجانب

ما أقول إلا الله يهدي الجميع ويصلح حالهم ،،

العجل يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان

----------


## نور الهدى

> أختي نور الهدى كلامك عين الصواب ،،
> وكلام الحق ماينزعل منه ..
> 
> بس إللي كنت أتوقعه في بالي
> شباب السعودية اللي يروحوا للبلاوي أكثرهم الغجر
> ما أقول شباب القطيف سلام الله عليهم
> لاكن كنت أتوقع قلة
> كما لم أكن أتوقع إن اللي يواعدوهم بحرينيات ~ كنت أتوقع أجانب
> 
> ...



 
اخ علي فعلا الي يروحو للدعارة وهي كلمة مو قوية في حقهم ابدا معظمهم من الغجر بس في من القطيف والاحساء بس عددهم اقل 

ومعظمهم يكونون متزوجين من بنات من البحرين على سنة الله ورسوله لكن بخفى عن اهله وفي الي اهلهم على علم 





يمكن البعض يقول لي قليل البنات الي جذيه لكن في قرارة انفسهم يعرفو ان في الكثير مو القليل لان اصلا البحرين عد سكانها صغير واذا طلعو النسبة بصير كبيرة بنسبة للعدد السكان 

والدليل ان الشباب كل يوم والثاني يشوفون بنات من عوائل معروفة مع شباب من البحرين ومن خارج البحرين 


ويمكن المعلومة الي بقولها الكثير ما يعرفها 


وهي ان البحرين تصنف علميا في المرتبة الثامنة في الدعارة على حسب ما سمعت 


بس ما نقول الا الله ياخذ حقنا من الي كان السبب في هالشي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

طرح موفوق ومووضع يستحق النقاش
ولاكن في وجهت نظري ان             اكثر الي       يروحو لدعارة وو هم كماوصفهم الاخ علي الغجر
وماقول اهل القطيف ماحد يروح في نسبة لابأس بها وفي هذي الايام بزيادة
لان التصاريح كلا مزورة يشتروها وروح بها 
وماقول الا الله يهديهم

----------


## ابوعليان

*الاخت نور الهدى وفيتي وكفيتي*

*هناك من يروح شبه اسبوعيا*

*الى البحرين ومن القطيف تحديدا*

*فيه ناس كثيرون لا يعرفون شيء* 

*عن البحرين الا الاماكن ....*

*فيه من يذهب مع أهله وهنا* 

*ليس من نقصدهم نتكلم عن* 

*المتزوجين والعزاب من يدهب* 

*بمفرده أقصد ليس معه محرم*

*وهناك بنات تذهب أيضا بمفردهم*

نسبة كبيرة وهذي قناعتي الشخصية

مايقارب 85% من أبنائنا أقول من أبنائنا

من يذهب لأماكن غير مرغوب بها

هذي وجهت نظر خاصة بي

والمعذرة للجميع وأقبل الانتقاد من الكل

----------


## كعبة العاشقين

الحقيقه واضحه  لابد يكون واحد هدفه صادق والعكس صحيح وبانسبه للسينما الى فعلاً يروحون ليها هاذي شي جميل الواحد لازم يبغى يغير جو شوي

----------


## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

طرح جميل بالفعل سؤال الكل يردده في الذهن.

معظمهم يروحون للعب والمغازل وياكثرهم عندنا بعد في المجمعات إلي يروح السيف وإلي يروح مجمع البحرين  وإذا سألناهم يقول نتسوق ... ولا ماعندكم سوق في السعوديه
مره دخلت مجمع السيف وتنذمت صاقعة ومعاي أخوي بعد وهو يغازلني مافي حشيمه ولاشي وين مذهبكم ضيعتوا المذهب والدين 

المشكله انا اولاد البحرين والكويت يجوا السعوديه حق مجمع الظهران والله مصخره اولادنا يروحون بلادهم واهم يجون بلادنا

تحياتي

----------


## SMASTAQ

للاسف البحريين يمكن تكون منفس للشباب وحتى الشابات منها تغيير الجو وايضا البعد عن اجواء البلد المتعبه والممله وخصوصا اذا اصبح الشاب لايمكن ان ياخدراحته في بلده وانا لست ممن يؤيد ان يضيع الشباب نفسه بما يعصي ربه ولكن لكل شئ حق فعلى الشاب ان يعطي عينه حقها بما لها وعليها فلاضير ان نسافر وان نستأنس ولكن بما يرضي الله

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*بصراحه ودي اروح هاليومين*
*انا بالصراحه اذا اروح البحرين لنا برنامج*
*1- نروح نتغذى اول مانوصل*
*2- نروح صالة التزلج والبلياردو*
*3- القهاوي*
*4- السيف نتمشى*
*5-نشاهد سينما*
*6 مطعم للعشاء*
*7- العودى لأرض الوطن*

*بصراحه الاجانب ماخذة فكرة سيئه عنا الكل يقول نروح البحرين عشان نعاشر الاجانب* 
*بصراحه واحد يخرب على الف*
*الحمدلله روحتنا ورجعتنا بغرض التنزه لا للعب*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

شيء عاادي

أحس انه روحة البحرين تسليه فقط لاغير

يعني زي روحتنا القطيف > الكورنيش 

يعني شسء طبيعي

مو روحة لعب

----------


## يوم سعيد

*روحة البحرين كشتة كلش حليوة ، إهي تغيير جو وإهي شم هوا واهي تسلاية واللي يقول غير جدي غلطان .. ويمكن الحين تطورت العلاقة كثيراً مع جيراننا البحرينيين ففضلا عن العلاقة النسبية والسببية معهم فهناك إغراءات الحقيقة تطفح على السطح ومنذ قديم الزمان جعلتها محط أنظار السواح ولا بالذات حينما تم افتتاح جسر الملك فهد الله يخرب هذا الجسر فقد كانت العلاقة وقبل افتتاحه سمن على عسل والحين بعد الافتتاح صارت العلاقة هربس على إيدز وأمراض جنسية أخرى .. وكم تمنيت أن لا تزج بإسم البحرين في مثل هذه المواضيع التي تسيء إلى بعض الأوادم والمؤمنين والأجاويد ولأن الحكم دائماً يأتي على العامة من خلال الخاصة فقد باتت البحرين إسماً مصنفاً من الدرجة الثامنة في عالم التسيب والاباحية والانفلات الأخلاقي فإن كانوا هم كذلك فلاأظن إن السعودية وغيرها من دول الخليج تصنف من المراتب المتقدمة فالذي لا يفعله أبناء الخليج في بلدانهم يفعلونه خارج حدود بلدانهم وهذا أشد وأمر ..؟؟؟*

*على كل حال ينقسم الناس من حيث مقاصدهم وأهدافهم وربما النسبة العظمى أن الذهاب إلى أجواء البحرين تقصد دائماً التغيير وكسر الروتين والتسلاية ولا أظن أن بضائع البحرين أرخص من غيرها وربما اللحم البشري هناك هو السلعة الرائجة والسلعة الرخيصة مع احترامي للمؤمنين الذين فيها وهم أول من يعانون من هذه الظاهرة .. ولا أقول ذلك جزافاً دونما تحقق فقد وصلتني معلومات تؤكد إن هناك انفتاح ثقافي على مصراعيه وقد لاحظت ذلك بأم عيني وربما التجارب الحية والمباشرة الذي يرويها لنا بعض الأصدقاء من علاقات خارجة عن الأخلاق تؤكد أن هناك لست ضوابط وليس هناك أي التزام أو احترام للمثل والقيم وهذا كله حفريات وفخاخ وبريق يخطف أنظار دول الخليج للتسوح في ربوع هذا البلد ..؟؟*

*أعتقد إن الإسلاميين هناك يبذلون كثيراً للحد من السياسة والنهج الذي تتبعه حكومة البحرين فالعصا بيد الحاكم وهو المسير والمتسلط والمدبر والذي يخبز وغيره يأكل وهو الذي يصنع للدولة مكياجها السياحي من أجل صرف النقود عليها سياحياً وهذه سياسة خاطئة تجعل من البحرين لقمة سائغة أو صيداً سهلاً لكثير من الصيادين ..؟؟*

*ما أقول إلا الله يعين المؤمنين هناك الذين ابتلى بهكذا حكومة تخطط لإيصال شعبها إلى الحضيض ..؟؟*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## القزويني

السلام عليكم
اخوتي الكرام 
لقد لفتني الالم عند الجميع للمكان والعنوان الذي البسوه للبحرين الغالية
وهذا ليس بجديد فهو قديم جدا وهو جزء من الهجمة الكبرى على البحرين وغير البحرين
من من لهم نفس اللون والتوجه
لا يسعني الا ان اشاركم  الام  واسال الله ان لا يوفق كل من ساهم وعمل وسعى لان تكون 
البحرين عنوان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

------------------تحياتي

----------


## يوم سعيد

*اللهم اعصمني من الزلل ..*
*أخي الكريم/ القزويني*
*أتمنى إنني فهمتك صح وواضح إنك غيور جداً أشقائنا في البحرين وما طالهم من التشنيع والتشويه وأنا مثلك لا أرضى كما لا يرضى غالبية أعضاء المنتدى لما يجري على أرض البحرين فالصورة السوداء المطبوعة في ذهن كل عضو شارك في هذا الموضوع لم تكن من فراغ بل هو الواقع المعاش وهذا لا يبرئ كل شخص يذهب إلى تلك الدولة من أجل قضاء وطره واشباع غريزته والتلذذ بأعراض الناس سواء كانوا على خلق أو خارجين على الأخلاق الحميدة فالجميع متهم وخصوصاً الذخلاء والسواح وكل من يقصد البحرين بنية سيئة ...؟؟*

*يجب في كل الأحوال أن لا نجعل البحرين مادة دسمة وخبراً نتحدث عنه ونتعاطاه وكأن البحرين هي الوحيدة مما يشاع عنها مثل هذه الأخبار فهنا أيضاً بالسعودية يشيع فيها مثل هذا الفساد ولكن بالخش والدس وفي الخفاء ولربما الزائر لبعض المخيمات الخاصة بالعمال الأجانب لرأى العجب العجاب مما يندى له الجبين وعلى أرض الحرمين ..؟؟* 

*لو كلفنا أنفسنا الذهاب إلى جدة عروس البحر الأحمر وتجولت في مختلف شوارعها وبالذات الكورنيش لحدثت عنها بلا حرج ولكن يتفاوت ويتباين درجة الانفتاح من دولة لأخرى ولربما البحرين طفح الفساد فيها على السطح وصارت مرتعاً ومقصداً للشباب السيء صاحب الضمير الأسود والذي لا يذهب إلى البحرين من أجل التنزه والسياحة فقط بل من أجل قضاء وطره واشباع غريزته الحيوانية ..؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*مدري يمكن حاب اكون قارء فقط* 

*بس العض قام يشتر في البنات البحرينيات والشباب الخليجي ككل* 

*اخواني اولا الى البحرين* 

*ليش الكل يعمم ومثل ما يقولوا واحد يخرب على الف* 

*كل مكان متواجد خراب وكل ديره وكل وطن* 

*مو فقط البحرين من يروحها يروح للدعاره* 

*ليش الكل حاط البحرين عاله على شبده* 

*عندك الامارات نفس الشي* 

*ليش ما يقولون نفس ما يقولوا في البحرين* 

*السعوديه وهم فيها بنات اعوذ بالله وفيها بنات مشاء الله* 
*البحرين نفس الشي في الزين وفي الشين* 

*وغالبية الي يروح لهشي ماعنده دينه ولايتسمى مسمى شيعي* 

*اخواني البحرين بلد حالها كحال اي بلد ما نظلم احد فيها ولا احد ينظلم* 

*انتو حددتوا نسب وقلتوا كم والكل حط نسبه* 

*ليش منهو انتوا عشان تحكموا على بلد كامله* 

*لوكانت نسبه* 
*بالهحجم لخر**بت الارض* 
*بمن فيها* 

*شخصياً انا من الي يحب يروح البحرين* 

*وودي لو كل يوم اروحها* 

*جدولي في البحرين* 

*اول ما نوصل صلاة الظهر* 

*نروح وين محمية العرين نصلي ومن ثم المحميه* 

*من ثم شاطئ الابلاج اطفال وعوائل احب اجواء ال*
*بحر تحس انك تتمشى ارجع وين السيف نشوف السينما نحجز بعدين نروح السوق* 

*ناخد لينا حلوى من ثم مجمع الابراج ناكل لينا شي من المطعم ونرجع انروح سوق المجمعات* 

*مارينا مول جنبها واحد يبيع فطاير يم يم لذيذ ناخد فطاير نروح الحديقه الالعاب نرجع السيف نشاهد* 
* ونتيسر على البلد* 

*على الرغم ان هالروتين ما يتغير لاكن روتين حلوو وممتع* 

*ودك لو كل يوم يتكرر* 

*في السوق حصلت لي سالفه* 
*قصه مقهور منها ومن وجهة النظر الي فكر فيها الرجال ولما عرف شي ثاني اعتذر* 

*بصراحه في السوق القديمه اماكن كانوا يبيعون رز انا رايح هالمكان حق اشتري جونيه يعني خيشه وعلى نياتي والله العظيم* 

*سالت رجال بحريني وين المكان الفلاني قال ليي وين تقصد جلست اذكر اذكر قلت له جنب مكان اسمه جديه عادي يعني على النيات مدري عن شي والقهر* 

*معاي اخوي وزوجته واختي* 
*ما شفت الرجال الا يقول ليي اووه بس جاي الى هالمكان المكان حق خرا**ب*
* انا ما قصدت هالشي ولا دريت انه حق كذا* 
*الرجال لما سالته كذا قام يقول اووه ومادري شقال قام يشرح قلت له شرايك تركب وتذليني اخاف اضيع وفي السياره شاف وياي حريم قلت له ترا شكلك فاهم غلط انا رايح اشتري رز من هناك قام يقول صادق اي والله هناك مكان الرز قلت له ليش فكرت شنووو* 
*قال افتكرت بتروح حق* 
*بنات* 
*رديت عليه والي بروح حق بنات بروح مع اهله* 

*سكت وقال لا مسوا قلت له اصبع يدك ماهي سوا* 

*يعني واحد سعودي خرب على السعودين كلهم* 


*اخواني نقطه مهمه* 

*الي يبي الطريق الصح يذله والي يبي الطريق الخطاء يدله* 

*يعني مو كل سعودي سوا هالشي السعوديه كلها كذا* 

*موكل بحريني سوا كذا كل البحرينين كذا* 

*لا غلطاني اخواني واخواتي* 

*في بحرينيات اشرف من الشرف نفسه* 

*وفي سعودين هم كذالك* 


*فاصابع يدك ماهي سوا* 

*انتوا جالسين تتكلموا عن فئه ايمانها ضعيف* 

*فاالي كذا ربك هو حسيبهم* 

*وجهة نظري انا مو كل شخص يروح اهناك حق خرا**ب*
* في الي يغيروا جو وفي الي يحبون يروحون لان انفسهم ترتاح*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*هذا الموضوع شااااااااااائك جداً* 

*عطفاً على ما قرأت من البعض الذي اتهم الجانبين هنا* 

*الشباب السعودي* 

*والشابات البحرينيات* 

*والعكس ايضاً موجود*

*العلاقات في جميع البلدان موجودة* 

*ولايظن احد بأنها مخفية لالا هي موجودة ومعروفة* 

*الفرق هو بأنها في البحرين تظهر على السطح* 

*بينما في السعودية مخفية ومحكومة بعادات وان تجاوزهاالبعض بالخفاء* 

*لكن نجد هنا البعض اتهم اتهام صريح واخذ يقول بان معظم الشباب يذهبون للبحرين* 

*بقصد غير شريف .*

*وهذا الشيء لا اعتقده مطلقاً* 

*نعم هناك من يذهب بقصد الدعارة لكن هي نسبة قليلة في اعتقادي* 

*والاكثرية تذهب للتنزه والفرفشة بقصد تغيير الجو وتغيير الروتين* 

*وهناك من الاخوة البحرينيين من يأتي للسعودية بقصد التغيير* 

*فكما نشاهد البعض في مساجد البحرين في اوقات الصلاة* 

*مسجد عزيز وغيره* 

*نشاهد الاخوة البحرينيين في مسجد السيد علي الناصر في العنود بالدمام* 

*وكما قال اخي أمير العاشقين* 

*برنامج متكرر لكنه حلو ويتمنى ان يعيده في كل مرة* 

*>>>متى يا خوك نروح هههههههه*

*اتمنى ان نحكم على اي احد وعلى افعاله الا بعد التأكد* 

*فليس مشاهدتنا لاحدهم بأنه يفعل ذلك نحكم على الباقي بانهم جميعاً* 

*بنفس الحكم* 


*خالص تحياتي*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## ابوعليان

هذا الموضوع الكل يدلي بدلوه 

يأتي شخص يذهب دائما مع أهله ويتكلم بأن  موضوع من يذهب لنزهة 

وللفرفشة ولصلاة في المسجد الفلاني 

ويأتي شخص كان  يذهب للدراسة ويتحدت أن الذاهبون مثله

أنا هنا أتحدث عن لو شخص ذهب الى مكان غير مرغوب لوجد نسبة

كبيرة من تذهب هناك لو جلست في مكان ما فيه جمعة من الشباب

لقالوا عن مايفعلوه عند ما يذهبوا الى البحرين

أنا عن تقديري الشخصي لما أقول أن نسبة اللي يذهبون الى البحرين 

وأقول عزاب يعني بدون عوائل سواء متزوج أو غير متزوج بنسبة 85% 

لأعمال غير لا ئقة لا يأتي شخص من خارج النسبة أي 15% ويقول 

أنا أذهب لكذا أو لكذا هناك نسبة كبيرة تذهب للبحرين بغرض 

غير نزيه وهناك من يذهب للامارات أيضا ولكن من يذهب للبحرين 

لوجودها قريبة ولكثرت الذهاب للقرب 

وهنا الموضوع تحت عنوان البحرين ولسنا بصدد السفر للخارج 

هناك من يذهب للشرب وهناك من يذهب للمراقص 

وأكون صريح جدااااااااا هناك من يذهب للبحرين وقت الصلاة يقف 

للمسجد ويصلي ويخلص صلاته ويذهب يتمشى وفي نهاية المطاف 

تجده في أحد الملاهي الليلية أما يأتي أحد ويزين بالقول 

وليش نضحك على بعضنا خلينا نتكلم بشفافية 

في نهاية القول أنا وهذا رأيي الشخصي ويمكن لا يرضي الكثير 

ولكن هذي قناعتي الشخصية أن نسبة الشباب الذي يذهبون 

للبحرين لغرض غير شريف 

واللي يبي ينكر هذا أو يتبت هذا هو وشأنه

كل واحد وقناعتة

وتقبلوا رأيي بروح رياضية

وللجميع تحياتيييييييييي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*انت قناعتك كل شاب يروح البحرين لغرض غير شريف*

*دام هالقناعه في بالك يعني الشباب كلهم خربانين* 

*انت واحد من الشباب ترضى احد يقول لك هالشي* 

*اخوي متقبلين رايك* 
*بروح رياضيه وعاليه بعد* 

*بس انت حاط في بالك قناعة خاطئه* 

*وقلت لك انت حددت نسبه وهالشيى غلط* 

*كنت متجنب الاحتكاك والمناقشه* 

*لاكن اخووي رديت وقلت النسبه الكبرى على الي يروحون* 

*ليش مو العكس* 

*في شباب ينحط على الجرح يبرى* 

*اخوي يقول لك ان خليت لخربت* 

*يعني انا بقناعتي الشخصيه نسبة الشباب الفاسد في مجتمعنا 15 %* 

*لا اكثر* 

*اذا مو 10 %* 

*والباقي شباب يذهب للراحه والتنزه* 


*اخي أبو عليان اعذرني ان اصبح تضارب في الاراء* 

*الرائ لا يفسد في الود قضيه* 

*كل شخص له راي* 

*اسمح لي اقول نسبة كبيره من الشباب ما يروحون لجل هالشي* 

*انت غلطان بالنسبه* 

_لك كل الموده والاحترام_ 

*واعذرني لا اريد الاحتكاك بالردود* 

*لان موضوع ماله داعي* 

*كل شخص عقله في راسه ويعرف خلاصه* 


*اكرر الشباب الفاسد لايكثر عن 15 %* 

*ان خليت لخربت فكر في هالشي اخوي* 

*ولاتنسي في شباب قدها وقدود* 

*يعني لا تظلم الشباب وتعمم الفساد* 
*بالنهاية الي يروح هالاماكن اكيد ضعيف نفس* 


*لك كل الموده* 

*سلاام* 




*اخوي ابوزين وانت صادق* 

*بالنسبه للروحه* 

*هالسبوع اجازة اختر يوم ولا يهمك اشغل السياره وانروح* 

*لك كل الموده يالغالي* 

*اخوك* 
*امير العاشقين *

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 


امير العاشقين هدي شوي  :bigsmile: 


وما عممنا 

وكلامك صح لو خليت لخربت 


واكيد مو كل بنات البحرين جذيه ولا كل الشباب السعودي جذيه 

والنسب كل واحد يحطها على الي يشوفه ويسمع عنه 


وشفت شلون ظلمك الرجال البحريني لما سئلته عن المكان شنو قال ؟؟


لان فعلا احنا البحرينين ننظر بهالمنظور لمعظم الشباب السعودي 


مو منا ترى من الي نشوفه 

البحرين صغيرة ولما تشوف جذيه يجيك قهر وتلعن ام الحاله الي وصلنا لها  من غيرتنا على دينا وبناتنا 


وواقول لك مو الكل على هالحال 



وليعذرني الجميع  اذا صدرت مني كلمة ازعجتكم

----------


## fofe

طررح موفق خيتوو

موضوووع يستحق النقاش


بالنسبة لي اني معظم السعوديين اللي يجون البحرين مو لشغل او شي في بعضهم مثل ما قالت نور الهدى يجون للبنات 

بس مو الكل اما في بعضهم لا عاادي يجووون ترفييه ياخذون جو في البحرين ويروحون او بعضهم يزورون اقربائهم يعني هذا مو شي عيب بس العييب في الصبي اللي يجي البحرين لشي ما له معنى 


اني ابي اعرف شيستفيدون لا يستفيدون في الدنيا ولا في الاخرة والله يهدي الجمييع 


اللهم عجل ظهووور الامام المنتظر ياالله


تحياتي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

*اشوف الكل معصب
ليش عاد اصلا اذا رحت البحرين تشوف
ان الي يلفو ودورهم هم كلهم مو من الشيعة او اغلبهم
بصراحة نسبة الشيعة الي يروح عشان حاجات بايخة قليل 
والدليل اذا فيه عزاء تشوف نسبة السعوديين اكثر من الايام العادية يعني الشيعة اذا تروح تروح حق اغراض شريفة الا مارحم ربي
ولو خليت لخربت
وماذكر اني شفت واحد من القطيف يغازل لا في المنتزهات ولا في السيف الا يمكن بالغلط
بس الاكثرية من ...
انا مابغا احط نسبة لان النسبة واحظة
الي يروح الايام العادية ولي يروح ايام الوفايات يعرف الشيعة ليش يروحون ومو معقولة الي بروح حق شي مو شريف بروح يوم ثاني حق يعزي

في الاخير اتمنى اني ماكثرت هدرة وتمنى وصلت فكرتي
*

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي ابو عليان 
السلام عليكم 





> هذا الموضوع الكل يدلي بدلوه 
> 
>  وما وضع الموضوع الا لكي يدلي الكل بدلوه 
> والا جلسنا نتفرج فقط 
> 
> 
> يأتي شخص يذهب دائما مع أهله ويتكلم بأن موضوع من يذهب لنزهة وللفرفشة ولصلاة في المسجد الفلاني 
> 
> هذا ما اراه وأسمعه من الكثير من الذين أجلس معهم وأسألهم أين يذهبون 
> ...



 نعم أخي هناك نسبة 
وفي تقديري الشخصي بأن أي نسبة تكون ولو كانت 0.1%
هي كبيره في نظري جداً
بسبب أن ما يفعلونه هو أمر من الكبائر 
ومن أعظم الكبائر 

ورأيك نأخذه بروح رياضيه أخي 

وإختلاف الرأي بالفعل لا يفسد للود قضية

تبقى أخ عزيز  :cool: 

خالص التحيات 
فمان الكريم

----------


## يوم سعيد

*الجميع يتناول الموضوع بطريقته الخاصة فالبعض يملك بين يديه مواثيق وأدلة ولا يتكلم من فراغ بل من خلال أسانيد قوية والبعض الآخر يتحدث بعينيه فهو ينقل ما يراه وهناك فئة تدفعه الحماقة وبشيء من القهر وارتفاع الضغط يخلط الحابل بالنابل ويزج بالأبرياء والمتهمين في زنزانة واحدة غير أن الفصل في هذه الأمور وبالخصوص أن هذه الدولة التي نتحدث عنها هي شقيقتنا من الرضاعة وعلينا أن نستحي قليلاً ونضع الله أمامنا دائماً فالكلام عن أعراض الناس يجب أن يكون مسنود ومتواتر والاعتباطية في التحدث عن هكذا أمور يجب أن نراعي الضوابط الأخلاقية والأمانة في النقل ، فلا يعني إنني أرى تفاحة فاسدة وسط صندوق نظيف أن أفعل ما أفعل بصاحب الدكان وأن أقول ما أقول في حق هذا الصندوق البرئ الذي تهمته إنه احتوى على تفاحة أو تفاحتين فأنا عن نفسي إذا ما وجدت تفاحة فاسدة استبدلتها بتفاحة أخرى وكان الله غفور رحيم وهذا اجتهاد شخصي ينم عن رؤاي بنما هناك زبائن آخرين يستبدل الصندوق بأسره ظاناً إن الصندوق متأثر بتلك التفاحة الفاسدة ؟؟ رأيتم كيف يفكر الناس .. هذا هو حالنا الآن أمام هذه القضية التي بدون شك لا يرضى الأشقاء البحرينين الحديث عنهم في كل الدواوين والمجالس والمنتديات وكأنهم المصدرون ورعاة الرذيلة فيما الحق يقال إنهم الأفاضل والأكارم وما نراه ونسمع عنهم ماهم إلا القلة القليلة من مجموع سكان البحرين ..؟؟*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## آنسة دراقة

هي البحرين لانو شوووية فرريييي عن هنااا

مدري ليش


مع انو عندنا اشياء كثيرة مش عندهمـ

----------


## الــــنـــاري

*الى الاخ ابو عليان
بعد السلام والتحية

احب اقول لك شغلة
انت مارحت مراقص ولا هذي المحلات والله لايوديك ليها
بس لو انت في البحرين وشفت شباب يتمشو في السيف او في اي مكان 
ويش بتحكم علهيم !!
بحكم انك تتمشى وتغير جو 
يمكن تقول جايين يغيرو جو ويمكن تقول ويش عندهم هنا
زي ماهم بقول هذا ويش عنده هنا

انا في مرة من المرات شفت في القوة الي على الكرنيش
رجال كبير ابو عيال اعرفه من منطقتنا وكان لحالها
يعني اجي احكم عليه ليش جاي لحاله اكيد جاي الى شي غلط

صحيح في ناس واجد تروح  وفي ناس واجد ماتروح بس انا في نظري الاغلبية تروح تغير جو بس 

لاني بصراحة الي اشوفهم في عذاري او صالة التزليج او المتحف او او او اشوفهم في السينما وشوفهم في الجوازات 
يعني مرات واجد تصادف اني  اشوف ناس ونا رايح وشوفهم ونا راجع ولي بورح حق شي غير لائق ماتوقع بيرجع من الساعة 10  او 11 وحسب مايقولو المحلات هذي تفتح من 12 مادري 1 << الله وعلم
وفي ناس مااشوفهم ونا راجع يعني تاخرو هناك >> لازم احكم علهيم انهم راحو منا لو منا ؟؟
في ناس تتاخر في السينما تاخد آخر عرض الجماعة رايحة تغير جو وتبغا ترجع الفجر تصلي في البلد وتنام وين المشكلة


يعني كل شخص يروح محل غير الي انا اروحه يكون رايح حق شي غير لائق ؟؟


الموضوع يطول والكلام  مايخلص
بس اتمنى انك ماتظلم شباب المجمبتع بأن تقول ان نسبة 85% منهم يروح حق اشياء غير لائقة
على الاقل انصف وقول 50 % عشان مانقول شبابنا معصومين ومنزهين
مع ان وجهت نظري اذا زادو فهم 15 % اما باقي السعوديين الي من خارج نطاقنا الله يستر علهيم مالي شغل فيهم
*

----------


## ابوعليان

تحياتي للجميع أولا 

وأسعد الله أوقاتكم

الكل هنا يقول ما يراه 

لكن خلنا ناخدها وحده وحده

في بادي الامر لا أتكلم عن البحرينين هم أشقاء وأقارب 

أتكلم عن البحرين كدولة وسياسه البحرين اقتصاديا الأكبر هو عن السياحة

والسياحة المقصودة ليست السيف أو المجمعات الاخرى سياحة هذه الدولة 

تصب في البارات والفنادق ومكانات القمار وما تحتويه هذه الأماكن من 

دعارة لو تمشينا على فرض في مجمع السيف وقمنا بالوقوف على

أحد البوابات لوجدنا 1% من يمشي أو يخرج معه كيس مشتريات *

لو اغلقت هذه الأماكن اللي هي مصدر الفساد لضاعت تلك البلاد

اقتصاديا اقصد الأماكن المشبوه وليس الأماكن الترفيهيه

ثانيا:  ان فكرت أهل البحرين على الشباب السعودي فكرة شينة جدا

فأكثر البحرينين عندهم هذه النظرة مأخودة من تفاحة واحدة خربت

على جميع كما يقولون كل الأعضاء

بل أخدوها من مايرونه فأهل مكة أدرى بشعابها

ثالثا: لوذهبت عائلة وخصوصا الأربعاء والخميس وأرادت لتسكن 

لما وجدت سكن وان وجدت ليكون للعزاب وان لم يكن للعزاب 

فلا يخلوا من مكان للرذيلة

نأتي لبعض انتقاد الأعضاء الأعزاء 

واحد يقول الدليل في محرم تشوف الشباب وأين يذهبون

طيب هذا ليس مقياس عندنا بالقطيف في العشرة وبالخصوص 

ليلة العاشر من المحرم لا ترى أحد بالشارع  والحسينيات مليانة

هل معنا هذا أن القطيف كلها ليس بها حرامية ليس بها نصابين 

ليس بها .... كلهم موجودين في الحسينيات الشريف والغير شريف

السارق والمسروق وكثير من يذهبون للبحرين للفرجة فقط

الأخ واحد فاضي يقول قصة عن شخصين في الشام واحد قال ذهب

للدعارة والثاني يقول ما خرجنا مكان وصدق الأول وكذب الثاني

ليش مو الشخص الذي اعترف على نفسه هوا الصادق وليس 

الآخر الذي يخفي مساؤه

يسأل يقول من أين أخت هذا الاعتقاد اذهب للبحرينين وسألهم واحد واحد

من أين أتيتم بهذا الاعتقاد ثم أجيبك

بعض الأعضاء يقولون هي نزهة تسلية طيب لما يكونون هم من

النسبة البسيطة التي تذهب لنزهم لماذا يشملون نفسهم بكلامي عن الأغلبية

لماذا لايضعون نفسهم بنسبة الأقلية

وعندي سؤال  مالذي يفرق مجمعات البحرين عن مجمعات السعودية ؟

أنا قلت ما قلت في هذا الصدد لو أتى شخص من الأعضاء والله لا يقولها

وكان يذهب لهذي الأماكن المشبوه وهذا على سبيل المثال 

وقال أنك يبو عليان غلطان وأنت تتهم الناس وماخذ  صورة سيئة

عن المجتمع وأنا شخص أذهب للترفيه هل معنى هذا أنه صادق 

طبعا في الظاهر هو صادق ولكن في الباطن هو كاذب

ولكن كما قيل ما أكثر الحجيج 

هذي قناعتي وثلك قناعتكم 

الأخوة في البحرين هم متضايقين من هذا النهج في بلادهم 

وحتى لا أحد يزود على قناعتي مثل ما فعل الأخ واحد فاضي 

يريد أن يضعني داخل دائرة بسؤاله أقول له 

أنا شخص لا أذهب الى البحرين الى يوم واحد أو يومين في السنة 

وهذا في أغلب الأحيان أذهب نزهة عائلية وتكون في فصل الشتاء 

تكون من الصباح الى المساء ومنحصرة في قرى البحرين ولا أذهب الى 

المدن وهذا نهجي من حوالي العشر سنوات فأنا أحب قرى البحرين

وبساطتهاوتذكرني بقرانا سابقا أحب الشوف البحرينيات وهم ينسفوا عيش

في زرانيقهم أحب اشوف جلسات الشياب في الطرقات أحب أشوف

فرجان لول على الطبيعة فكم هي جميلة 

أنا أحب قطيفنا وأحب أن تكون من أفضل المناطق وذائما في الصدارة 

ولا أحب أحد يتكلم عليها بالباطل وفي نفس الوقت لا أحب أن أضحك على

نفسي بأني أشوف خط أعوج وأقول عنه عدل وسيده وطريق مستقيم

هذا خلا صت كلامي وان شاء الله يكون كلامي خفيف على سمعكم

للكل تحياتي أخوكم ابو عليان

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي ابو عليان مرحبا 
بداية أود ان تعرف بأننا هنا نتناقش فقط يعني لا يوجد بيننا أي سبب لكي تكون هناك أي إفساد للود أبداً 
وأتكلم هنا عني شخصياً ولا أحب أن أعمم
وإن كنت أعرف بالأعضاء وطيبة قلبهم جميعاً
 بما فيهم أنت عزيزي
وهنا سأستعرض ما ذكرته أنت شخصياً في هذا الرد خصوصاً ......





> تحياتي للجميع أولا 
> 
> وأسعد الله أوقاتكم
> 
> الكل هنا يقول ما يراه 
>  بالتأكيد أخي الكل هنا يقول ما يراه ورأيه محترم كما رأيك عزيزي
> 
> لكن خلنا ناخدها وحده وحده
>   وإحنا معاك ....
> ...



  أخي الكريم أبو عليان 
كلنا نتفق بأنه في مجتمعنا كما المجتمعات الأخرى فيها السيء والسليم 
لكن علينا تقويم المعوج ومكافأة المستقيم 

نحن هنا وأشدد على هذا النقطة 
نتكلم عما نشاهده ونحس به ونعايشه 
ولا نتكلم جزافاً 

لك مني خاصة خالص الود والإحترام 

فمان الكريم

----------


## ابوعليان

أخي واحد فاضي 

لك كل المودة


مانبي نلعب كرة طائرة واذا كان كذالك فيكون آخر قيم 

اقتصاد هذي الدولة ولو دخلت علية أنواع اخرى فالسياحة هي الأكبر 

فكما بها شركات طيران فيها مستثمرين يستثمروا في السياحة فلو تعاقدت شركة واحده

للطيران في وقت معين هناك ألف مستثمر في نفس الوقت يستثمر للسياحة

ولك الحرية بالخلاف معي بالنسبة ولكن ليس لك الحق أن تفرض علي رايك

أما بنسبة الى فكرة البحرينين اذا كنت تعرف 50 من معارفك ويقولون لك ما ذكرت

هناك 500 من أعرفهم يقولون عكس ما يقولونه لك من تعرفهم

والشباب اللي يقولونه لايقصدونا يقصدوا غيرنا هذا وشأنهم ولكن هناك من يعم ولا يستتني

لما يراه هو


أما ماذكرته من الشخصين فالاعتراف سيد الموقف وليس معرفتك بهم شخص يعترف

على نفسه بالرذيلة وأنت تنفيها عنه أتوقع ما أنصفت

أتقول تبي مني أنا منوين هذا الكلام أقول لك هذا مو كلامي كلام الناس كلهم 

وقفت علي تبي تشيل هذي القناعة من وين جابوا الناس هذي القناعة المعاكسة لقناعتك

أما بنسبة الفوارق بين المجتمعات أنت عطيت وجهت نظرك وعميتها عن الناس كلهم

حتى من كلامك جبتها بصيغت الجمع يعني اللي مايشيش بيغصب نفسه وبيشيش

أما ماذكرتة عن ذهابي هذا لا يعني أني لا أشوف من الغربال هنا أخوات لنا من البحرين 

وواحده منهم ذكرت في هذا الموضوع أن وهي بالمجمع تعرضة للمعاكسة مع وجود أخوها

يعني المجمعات اللي أنت تنزها من أنها مكان للمقها والسينما هي لها بعد سيء لم تذكره 

ياسيدي وأنا من هذا أقول لك هذا اللي يميز هذي المجمعات

وعدم ذهابي للمدن لما أعرفه وأحمله في ذهني عنها ولا تقول لي أن حضر بها رجل

صالح ومعصوم وغيرها وان نضرتي عنها قديمة والآن تغيرت فالفساد عندنا في ازدياد

وتقول أن البحرين هي الخامسة في العالم في مستوا الفنادق أنا ما قلت لك قيم 

هذي الدولة وما احتازت عليه ولكن أنت تقول هناك فنادق محترمة أنا أبوس يدك

تقولي وين بالبحرين فندق خمسة نجوم ليس فيه شبة الرذيلة بالعربي 

عطني فندق خمسة نجوم أو أربعة نجوم ليس فيه الحرام من دعارة أو من دسكو

أو من مسكر هذي اسمحلي فيها قاعد تضحك على نفسك فيها 

وأنا أقول لك أمام الجميع اذا فيه فندق يخلوا من ماذكرته أقول لك بنجاح أنك كنت على صح في ما 

ذكرة وأنا أمام الجميع أقول بأني كنت سادج ومفتري بكل ما ذكرت

وفي الأخير تقول لي أنك معي بأنه هناك السيء والسليم

أقول لك نعم هناك الأبيض والأسود هناك الليل والنهار ومنها

أن هناك ليل طويل وهناك نهار قصير وبالعكس 

وهنا في موضوعنا الليل طويل امشتي يا أخي يعني أسود

وفي الأخير أقول لك أتمنى أن تقل هذي المسخرة ونطلب بتعجيل الفرج

ولذكر فقط كان هناك في الزمن الغابر فريق في البحرين كان للدعارة في زمن الملك فيصل

كان معروف بالرذيلة قام باغلاقه حين مارفض الذهاب الى البحرين الا بعد اغلاقه

وأريد شيء أخير من الأعضاء الشابات تأخد برايهم في نظرتهم من الشباب اللي يذهبون 

الى البحرين وبالخصوص اسبوعيا

زي ما قال أبو صالح في درب الزلق باخلي رفيجي اللي من الحساء كل يوم وترك يجيبلي 

عدقين ارطب هذاك عند هذف الشباب وشي هدفهم من الذهاب المتكرر ههههههههه

وحتى لا أنسى واحد من الأعضا يسألني لو أحد شافني هل أرضى بأن أتهم نعم 

لقول أميري عليه السلام لا تقربوا بيوت التهم 

أذا شافني في مكان مشبوه أتحمل ما يجيني حتى لو كان من غير قصد وجودي في ذالك المكان

لأنه سوف يتهمني لو مو أمامي من خلفي فالتهمة لازقة في ظهري

ولك جزيل الشكر على ما تحمله من نظرة تفائل 

في أمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي ابوعليان حياك الله




> أخي واحد فاضي







> لك كل المودة
> ولك مثلها وأكثر أخي 
> مانبي نلعب كرة طائرة واذا كان كذالك فيكون آخر قيم  
> لالا بالعكس أخي انما هو نقاش 
> وإن كان كل واحد منا متمسك برأيه لكن أتمنى كما نصحني به من قبل أحد المشايخ الكرام اتمنى ان يكون نقاشنا ليس بلغة من ينتصر في النهاية 
> بل من يستفيد وكم من مستفيد من هذا النقاش 
> فأنا ولا أخفيك أستمتع بالنقاش معك لأنه نقاش ودي بين اخوين ، واتمنى ان لا يتجه لأي منحى آخر 
> وليس كقيم الطائرة لابد من مهزوم في اللقاء  
> اقتصاد هذي الدولة ولو دخلت علية أنواع اخرى فالسياحة هي الأكبر  
> ...





*يتبع*

----------


## واحد فاضي

وحتى لا أنسى واحد من الأعضا يسألني لو أحد شافني هل أرضى بأن أتهم نعم  
لقول أميري عليه السلام لا تقربوا بيوت التهم  
أذا شافني في مكان مشبوه أتحمل ما يجيني حتى لو كان من غير قصد وجودي في ذالك المكان لأنه سوف يتهمني لو مو أمامي من خلفي فالتهمة لازقة في ظهري 
أولاً حسب علمي القاصر فإن الحديث هو قول أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام:-
*" من وضع نفسه مواضع التهمة لا يلومن من أساء له الظن "* 
*ثانياً أخي ...التفسير أو اما أوردته في الاعلى لا ينطبق على البحرين مطلقاً* 
*ولا ينبغي لنا ان نطلق الاوصاف جزافاً* 
*فهل السفر للبحرين أشد أم السفر الى أمريكا أو أوروبا وهي منبع الرذيلة ؟؟*
*هل كل العلماء الذين ذهبوا لأوروبا هم في موضع التهمة ؟؟*
*وبغض النظر الى كونه عالماً أو شخصاً عادياً* 
*رغم أن نظرتنا نحن ..أو لعدم الجمع ...نظرتي أنا* 
*هي انه بعض الناس تفرق بين العالم والشخص العادي .*
*او هل السفر الى العراق وهو فيه ما فيه من المنكرات* 
*يرمي بالشخص في مواضع التهم ؟؟؟* 
ولك جزيل الشكر على ما تحمله من نظرة تفائل  
في أمان الله


*لك خالص التحيات على تواجدك* 

*وإعلم بأن اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية* 
*خالص التحيات*
*فمان الكريم*

----------


## القيرواني

كلام الأخ واحد فاضي أفضل بكثير من كلام الأخ أبو عليان 
راجع نفسك أبو عليان لو خليت خربت .. لماذا تنظر إلى البحرين هذه النظرة التشائمية .. أنا أقول أن الفساد موجود في كل مكان وفي كل بلد وليس في البحرين فقط حتى سويتونها قضيه .. ترى احنا أهل البحرين وما يرضينا هذا الشئ ...
ليس معنى وجود الدعارة في أماكن معينة في البحرين مسوغاً يمنحنا الحق أن نعمم على الكل ...
أنا لما أرى ثوباً أبيض وفي منتهى النظافة ولكن به بقعة صغيرة وسخة ..
إلى ماذا يذهب فكري ؟ ماذا أعطي من جواب ؟؟
ترى البحرين بلد طيب عريق به مؤمين شرفاء عظماء ولا يخدش وجود شرذمة وسخة تتعاطى الدعارة من نقاءها وطهارتها ....
وكذلك لا يمكن لنا أن نحكم على معظم السعوديين أنهم يأتون إلى البحرين للدعارة والخرابيط ...
هذه النظرة ليست صحيحة ... 
أبوعليان رأيك بأن نسبة 85% من السعوديين مقصدهم الدعارة فيه إجحاف للسعودين مع أنني لست سعوديا إنما بحراني وأخذتني الغيرة في اتهامك الغير مبرر وبدون دليل ... أنته قاعد في نفوس الناس وتعلم ضمايرهم ونياتهم !!!!! 
ترى نظرتك هذه فيها إيحاء صريح بأن البحرين بلد .... مع أن فيها من المؤمنين والشرفاء ..
راجع نفسك أبوعليان ...

----------


## ابوعليان

أخي الأشواق 

لك تحياتي 

أنا لم أقصد البحرينين بشء ولا بسوء هم أهلنا وأقربائنا فلا تأخد لاتقربوا الصلاة

وتقوم تحرمها كمل الآية مكان الدعارة في البحرين خالي من البحرينين والبحرينيات

أنا أتكلم عن الفنادق والشقق والبارات والمراقص والدسكوات واللي زباينهم من السعودين 

بنسبة 90% من السعودين والباقي من الخليج

تبيني أقول أن السعودين معصومين لا ما باقولها تبيني أقول أن السعودين كلهم محترمين لا 

ماباقولها تبيني أقول أن السعودين منزهين لا ما باقولها 

الشباب السعودي اللي يبي يرضى واللي ما يبي يرضى شباب يلاحق الغريزة وبالخصوص 

الغريزة الجنسية 

وعندنا بالقطيف وليس بغيرها بأن اناس من مناطقنا عملوا الزنا ببنات أخوتهم 

والبعض بخالاتهم والبعض قام بالزنا بأمه والعياد بالله  يبون ألحين تبرءمجتمعنا بأنه الحين 

هو النزيه تحط لي ذيب جنب شاة لا بتقول لي بتجي له بعد يومين بتلاقية يمسح عليها

بسنا كلام عن النزاهة خلينا في مكان التقويم 

السيدة فاطمة الزهراء عليها الصلاة والسلام هضمت وضربت واسقطة ولكن 

لا يراد منا قول الحقيقة تقولها تكون كافر خارج من الملة 

تقول ليهم هذا التاريخ يتكلم وهذي الحقيقة تصرخ يقول لك أنت كذا تشتم الصحابة 

يعني كافر 

ابو عليان تقول الحقيقة انت مرتد أنت مجحف أنت تتهم شبابنا بأنهم منحرفون 

ايه شبابنا أغلب اللي يدهب للبحرين اسبوعيا أو شبه يومي هو في نظر  أبوعلينا

شخص غير سوي واللي يبي يزعل يزعل 

مافيه شخص اسبوعيا بيروح البحرين الا عليه علامات أستفهام في نظر ابوعلينا

فقط في نظر ابو عليان

شباب كثير يذهب البحرين وأهله مش راضين عن ذهابة هو يصر على الذهاب ليش 

عصيانه لوالدية ليش مش بدايت الرذيلة ومن أجل الرذيلة  شباب مجرد يمسك راتبه 

أو مهيته أو خرجيته ذهب الى البحرين ورجع ما عنده شيء ولا عنده مشتريات 

يا ولدي ما جبت لينا معاك شيء لا حلوه ولا متاي والله اماه افلوسي ما كفت

ولا أن باجيب ويا بو عليان تعال صدق أن فلوسة طارت على عشاه فقط

شباب جيبوا دريلات وحفروا بعقل أبوعليان مغش حيشيل ما في عقله من فكرة 

عن الشباب السعودي اللي يروح البحرين وفي النهاية أقول نعم لو خليت لخربت

هناك نسبة 15 % من شبابنا تذهب لغرض شريف وترى هذي النسبة كبيرة

وفي نظري لو انقللها يكون أنصفنا بعد

وأستاذي الاشراق ما أبيك تقيمني  وصدقني اني لم اقصد أهلنا بالبحرين بسوء 

لا والله ارجع لجميع مداخلاتي حتى الشباب اللي يروحو للمغازل

ما جبت سيرتهم الا من خلال مداخلة أحد الأخوات البحرينيات في أن سعودي 

عاكسها وهي مع أحد أخوتهاا 

أما لمعلمي وأخي واحد فاضي مشرفنا العزيز 

ماذكرته هو قول لأميري أمير المؤمنين  عليه السلام   وهو لا يخص البحرين 

هو رد على أخ من الأعضاء بس هجومك أفقدك صوابك وجعلك تحسب الكلام 

كله موجه لك وتريد أن تكون محامي عن الجميع 

أما بصيغت الكلام بالجمع  وأما بأخد الكلام الموجه لغيرك بالدفاع عنه

وش لينا بأربا وأفريقيا والقطب الشمالي والجنوبي الباين أنك أفلست من الاجابات

وخرجت عن الموضوع بتاتا ودخلت لشيوخ والعامية 

هذا  موضوع يامشرفنا الغالي بختصار شديد واشد من الشديد

أن الشباب اللي يروح البحرين كل السبوع أو شبة اسبوعيا أو يوميا أو كل يومين


وهو رايح هذا عليه دائرة بأن روحته مشبوهة وفي عين ابو عليان يذهب لغرض 

مشبوه أنت تبي تدافع عنه على هواك  ان شاء الله تقول عنه امام تقول عنه نبي أنت حر

لكن في عيني هو شخص يذهب للشبهات

ومسامحة للجميع أنا صعيدي ومتشبت براي 

أي أي واحد من الشباب يشوف أنه يروح لشيء نزية يحسب روحة من 15% 

وأي شخص منهم يذهب اسبوعين بدون أهله اسبوعيا او كل يومين 

أنا بشجاعتي المتواضعة أقولها له بوجه أنه يذهب للاماكن المشبوة 

طبعا فيه نا س تروح لأغراض معينة مثل الدراسة أو العمل 

أقصد من يقول أنه يذهب للنزهة المجمعات والكشتات

والسلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 

خصيمكم في هذا الموضوع فقط أخوكم أو عليان 

ودمتم

----------


## نسيت عمري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

الهم عجل لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى أبائه 

اولاً : احب اشكركم على طرحكم الموفق حيال هذا الموضوع الذي شغل عقول الجميع.

ثانياً: لي مداخلة في هذا المجال، فلوا نظراً لشخص كل انسان فهو في داخله يحب التغيير بكل انواعه وكل على حسب استطاعته المادية او المعنوية أو النفسية أو العائلية، فلو حصل لك مجال للتغيير فلن هناك تردد في الموضوع

فل نتكلم بشكل عام، كلنا يعرف أن السواح الأجانب تأتي سواء لدينا أو لدى الدول الخليجية المجاورة لرؤية والاطلاع على البيئة المختلفة لهذه الدول سواء كانت صحراوية حارة أصحابها هم من يحاولون الهرب منها وهم من يحبذون زيارتها 
فهم في بيئته ودولهم لديهم اجمل المقومات السياحية والجو الرائع فلماذا يبحثون عما هو اصعب للعيش ولبيئة لم يعتادوا عليها.

السبب هو التغيير ونوع من كسر الروتين 

فعندما تحاول ان تكسر الروتين وبشيء يجلب لك خير فلا مانع من ذلك فيوجد في البحرين أماكن سياحية واماكن دينية أيضاً.

فلا ننظر للبحرين من منظار أنها دولة قد تكون حاضنة للأمور المباحة (بعيداً عن التسميات)

فيوجد غيرها مثل الامارات وسوريا ومصر وهذه الدول الاكثر زيارة من قبل شباب وعوائل منطقتنا الحبيبة

حبيت ان اوضح أن الانسان هو من يوجه نفسه لمثل هذه الامور من ناحية الصلاح او الطلاح

فالنظرة الموجهه لشبابنا المتوجهين إلى البحرين يمكن تكون نسبة 90% من الناس يعتبرون هذه الزيارة هي للفساد عن غيرها ونسبة 10% تكون زيارة نقاهة او دراسة او دينية أو غيرها ....

وذلك لما تبين للناس من خلال ما يتضح هناك من أمور اصبحت فاضحة غير مخفية عن الجميع


فإن كانت البحرين محتضنة للشباب من منطقتنا والمناطق الاخرى 

فإن سوريا هي محتضنة لعوائلنا و خواتنا 

فكثير من القصص تمر على اذهانا ولكن نحاول ان نكذب هذه الامور المشينة عن اولادنا وشبابنا

لي اصدقاء يعملون في جسر البحرين يبلغوني لدرجة الانحطاط التي وصلنا اليه وللأسف الشديد من بناتنا المؤمنات 

اشياء تقشعر له الابدان ليس لها مجال للذكر هنا

فأنا احاول ان نبعد صفة الشبهة عن المكان ففي البحرين مثلاً أماكن كثيرة وكثيرة جداً يمكن زيارتها سواء الدينية او الثقافية أو الترفيهية

السر يكمن هنا في أن شبابنا وبناتنا قد حوصروا في دائرة ضيقة جداً

وذلك نظراً لتقاليدنا التي طغت على معتقداتنا 

فإننا نحرم الاختلاط في الاماكن العام امام انظر جميع الناس 

وهنا في جوار بيت الله نرى الاختلاط بين الجنسين 

إذاً !! أن الكبت هو سبب كل هذه الامور ومن اهمها شغف شبابنا للتوجه للأماكن المختلطة حتى لو كان بالنظر ورؤية ما هو غير مؤلوف في بيئتنا 

حتى اصبح كثر الحرص على الأمر والتشدد على المرأة هو ما جعلها فريسة للذئاب الجائلة في الشوارع

وذلك من الحرمان، الدول المختلطة ولنضرب مثل الجمهورية الإيرانية هي نموذج يحتذا به من ناحية الاختلاط والإلتزام بالدين بشكل كبير فنلاحظ ان المرأة قد انخرطت في جميع المجالات.

توجهت بعيدا عن الموضوع ولكن هنا يكمن السبب وراء كل هذه الامور التي تجرف بأبنائنا وبناتنا للغير مرغوب

ارجوا تتقبلوا مداخلتي بصدر رحب

تحياتي
*

----------


## فجر الليالي

تسلمييييين عالطرح  


مامرت علي مثل هالحالات  اغب اللي يروحون في الاعياد والاجازات

----------


## عماد علي

*كيفكم شباب إن شاء الله بخير

سمعت بالموضوع قبل فترة واليوم جاني ايميل له علاقة بما يطرح 


هذا مقال لنائب بحريني نتابعه
* 

 *في البحرين


العاهرات على علب الكلينكس


((للنشر في المنتديات))


بقلم النائب محمد خالد


أنا على يقين بأنّ هذا المقال لن ينشر في أية صحيفة من الصحف عندنا بالرغم من الديمقراطية (المزعومة) وحرية الصحافة التي يروج لها، لذا آثرت أن أنشر هذه المقالة في المنتديات الالكترونية لعل وعسى يستيقظ ضمير أحد المسؤولين عندنا في البحرين (الذي طال نومهم كثيرا) ويتحرك لتحسين سمعة البحرين التي مسحت أرضا بسبب عصابات الدعارة عندنا في البحرين، إلا إذا رغب بعض المسؤولين وخفافيش الدعارة إدخال البحرين في منافسة عالمية لتكون الرابعة في مدن الخطايا بدلا من الثامنة!!

القصة تبدأ حينما حلّ ضيفي من جمهورية مصر العربية في أول زيارة له لمملكة البحرين ليطل على (الحضارة) و (الثقافة) وليتعرف أكثر على الأخلاقيات الطيبة والتواضع الجمّ الذي يمتاز به أهل البحرين.

وفي يوم الخميس ليلة الجمعة الموافق 14 مايو 2009م تواعدت مع صاحبي بعد صلاة العشاء لأخذه الى أحد المطاعم لتناول طعام العشاء.

وأول ما ركب صاحبنا (المصري) في سيارتي قال هذه اول وآخر مرة أدخل فيها البحرين!!!!

فتعجبت!! وقلت له عسى ماشر..فقال ما يدمي القلب وتدمع العين عما شاهده خلال اول دقائق من دخول احد فنادق (الدعارة) بالمنامة والقابع على قلوب الأبرياء الأطهار من أهالي القضيبية الطيبين المؤمنين أصحاب الصلوات والعبادات..قال لي:

هل تصدق ياشيخ بأن حامل الشنطة أول ما أدخلني غرفتي قام وأخذ (علبة الكلينكس) وقلبها وقال لي هل ترى هذه الحروف والأرقام..فقلت له متسغربا ومتعجبا من سؤاله نعم!!

فقال لي حامل الشنط: 
ر: يعني روسية ورقم حجرتها كذا وكذا وأشار اليه.
ل: لبنانية
ص: صينية
ث: اثيوبية

فما كان مني الا ان نهرته واعطيته البقشيش وخرج، وما هي إلا وثواني معدودة واسمع هاتف حجرتي يرن، وإذا بالدلال على جميع انواع الجنسيات والالوان يقول لي أن تامر ونحن ننفذ..

وخلال سويعات فقط جاءتني أكثر من ثلاث مكالمات من أشخاص من داخل الفندق يدللون على الداعرات، فبدأ الشك يدخل في قلبي هل أنا في البحرين أم في بانكوك!! أو في شارع الهرم!!!!

هل هذه هي الصورة الحقيقة للبحرين!! أين البرلمان!! أين المشايخ!! أين الداخلية!! أين السياحة!! في لحظات انقلبت حياتي رأسا على عقب بسبب تلك المناظر والأصوات الغريبة التي اسمعها عبر الهاتف جميعها تنادي ((هيت لك))!!

وبدا ضيفي حزينا على هذا الوضع المخزي الذي رآه، فما كان مني إلا أن أرسلت رسالة نصية لأحد الاخوة الضباط بالآداب ورسالة أخرى الى وزيرة الثقافة والاعلام لأبشرهم بأن الدلالة على الدعارة وصلت حتى على علب الكلينكس!! وقلت يارب عفوك لاتؤاخذنا بما يفعله السكارى وعباد الدعارة عندنا!! 
وياولاة الأمور في بلادنا صباح الكلينكس والدعارة!! صح النوم.


كتبه مقهورا وبكامل قواي العقلية


محمد خالد


ومن يريد التأكد يراجع منتديات هذا النائب


وكان مما جاء في بعض الردود


(( ردا على من يظن أنه ليس هناك سياسة للدولة للفجور))


(    وبخصوص البحرين،، انت تتكلم عن الدعارة وكأن شي جديد على الديرة،، وكأنك قدرت تسوي شي من أساسه.. وكأنه الحكومة كلش مو راضية عن اللي صاير!!!
يا أخي أنا بس بارسلك إعلان عمره أكثر من 72 سنة اقراه وتمعن فيه،، الديرة من أكثر من 72 سنة منظمة موضوع الدعارة وراضية به لانها ببساطة تستثمره، ولا شلون يدخلون من جسر الملك فهد على سبيل المثال ولا شلون يشغلون فنادقهم ومنتجعاتهم؟؟؟

انا باخليك مع الإعلان المرفق ممكن يرد على مقالك،،........

وصدقني يا اخ محمد لو تشوف لك موضوع ثاني غير الدعارة والخمور وايد احسن،، شوف لك موضوع يفيد الشعب اليوعان اللي مو لاقي ياكل ،، شوف لك موضوع يفيد الشباب الضايع والبطالة اللي كل يوم تزيد ،، شوف لك موضوع يفيد المرضى بالسرطان اللي مو قادرين يتعالجون في هالديرة؟؟ مافي مستشفيات عدلة حتى أدوية السرطان مو متوفرة..

شوف لك شي ينفع الشعب اللي انتخبك مو مواضيع لو شيصير عمرها مابتنحل.  		 	)))


انتهى الرد والاعلان الذي تتحدث عنه صاحبته 

هو 






رأيي في هذه المسألة 

الشباب زينين والبحرين بخير


بس لا نتغافل وندعي أن كل شيء على ما يرام

فقط لأن هذا يعرف 500 أو ذاك يعرف 5000

يا أخي يكفيك أنا إلا ما أدري عن البحرين إلا السيف 
مر علينا جرار وقالها بالفم المليان


تبون لحم.
*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *كيفكم شباب إن شاء الله بخير*
> 
> *سمعت بالموضوع قبل فترة واليوم جاني ايميل له علاقة بما يطرح*  
> 
> *هذا مقال لنائب بحريني نتابعه* 
> 
> 
> 
> *في البحرين*
> ...



 

لا تعليق بعد ما خطه الاخ عماد علي



بالله ليش عيالنا وحقوقنا طايرة بالهوا 


كل لاننا نريد بعض الكرامة وحفظ الشرف 


الله المعين

----------

